# My new memorial page...



## Cruentus (Aug 3, 2004)

Howdy folks...

I've been incredably busy over the last couple days, and I have been off the forums and outta touch. However, I took the time to do this...

Click on my website below and then go to my new memorial page!  artyon: 

I wanted to pay my respects to the founder of our art, as well as for a few others who hold special meaning to me this month.

Thoughts?

 :supcool:


----------



## michaeledward (Aug 3, 2004)

Somebody has sucked up all of your alloted bandwidth ...  


I'll check later.

Mike


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 3, 2004)

michaeledward said:
			
		

> Somebody has sucked up all of your alloted bandwidth ...
> 
> 
> I'll check later.
> ...



Paul, you're the Man!!!!


----------



## Cruentus (Aug 4, 2004)

Thanks y'all...

And don't worry, by the end of the year I should have my own domain name with larger bandwidth!


----------



## Northern (Aug 4, 2004)

michaeledward said:
			
		

> Somebody has sucked up all of your alloted bandwidth ...
> 
> 
> I'll check later.
> ...



TIME TO CALL IN SILVER STAR WEBDESIGNS BY BOB HUBBARD AND SUSAN 
A. SPANN!


----------



## ppko (Aug 5, 2004)

A very good page, nothing but props artyon:


----------

